# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  تعرف على محمود عبد العزيز من سيرته الذاتية

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طفولته

 ولد محمود عبد العزيز محمد علي بن عون في يوم الأثنين الموافق من العام  الميلادي يوم االسادس عشر من أكتوبر سنة 1967 م بمستشفى الخرطوم ، ونشأ في  حي المزاد العريق في الخرطوم بحري في أسرة بسيطة يحفها حنان ورعاية الجد  الحاج محمد طاهر والجدة الحاجة نفيسة وأمه الحاجة فايزة وأبوه الحاج محمود.  لفت الأنطار بسرعة بديتهته وحفطه للعبارات التي ييسمعها وهو ما زال أبن  الثلاث سنوات.أحب التمثيل منذ التمثيل وكان  يضع من مقاعد المنزل مسرحاً ليمثل عليه مع أقرانه في عام 1974 م أدخله  والده روضة (الحرية) بالحي وبعد أن أكمل مرحلة التعليم القبل ا المدرسي  وأنتقل إلى مدرسة الحرية الابتدائية وهذه الفترة شهدت نمو موهبته في  التمثيل وبداية المشوار. ذهب الطفل الصغير إلى التلفزيون للمشاركة في  برنامج إلاطفال وداخل الحوش الكبير التقى بيوسف عبد القادر وعفاف حسن  أحمد... ومن بينهم شاهده الممثل الكبير محمد شريف فأشاد بشجاعته والموهبة  التي يتمتع بها بعدها شارك في مسرحية "امي العزيزة " ولفت الأنطار إليه  وبدأت الإرهاصات الأولى بمولد فنان له شـأن.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بداياته الفنية

 هذه البدايات المشرقة لطفل مبدع عشق الفن وتعمق في داخله عندما بدأ يتغنى  بأغنيات نجم الدين الفاضل وحمد الريح واحمد المصطفى وكان عمره لم يتجاوز  التسبع سنوات بعدها سنحت له الفرصة ليقف أول مرة على خشبة المسرح ليغني  أمام الجمهور وكان ذلك في أحتفال" المجلس الريفي " سابقا معتمدية بحري  حاليا وكان يغني بالة الرق يصحابه كورس فلت ألأنطار اليه إليه وصفقت له  الجماهير طويلا وحظى بجائزة السيد المحافظ التي كانت عبارة عن مجموعة من  الدفاتر المدرسية والأقلام والزي المدرسي ومبلغ مالي. وفي أواخر عام 1975 م  شارك في حفل الكشافة البحرية الذي حضره رئيس جمهورية السودان وقتها السيد  المشير / جعفر نميري والذي لم يخف إعاجبه به وقلده وشاح الكشاف الأصغر  بعدها التحق محمود بالمدرسة الأنجيلية المصرية بالخرطوم وظل مواصلاً لنشاطه  الفني حتى التحق بقصر الشباب والأطفال ببحري قسم الدراما وكان معه نخبة من  الممثلين منهم مجدي النور... وكانوا يمثلون الدفعة الثامنة بالقصر وشهدت  هذه الفترة التعامل مع الأعمال والكتاب والناس.. ومثل فيها محمود وكان الجد  ووالأجتهاج والعطاء.. بعدها قرر القرار الخطير والصعب قرر أن يصبح فنانا  لينقل إحساسه إبداعا وروعة.. تصور في دواخله قهر الأخرين وبؤسهم فكانت  الانطلاقة مركز شباب بحري. في عام 1987 م التحق محمود بمركز شباب الخرطوم  بحري وهناك ألأتقى برفقاء الدرب عبد الله كردفاني وعبد الواحد البدوي  وأبراهيم أبو عزبة وصديق أحمد والشيخ صلاح بن البادية وحسن بن البادية  والدكتور مهدي مصطفي الحميدي عازف الترمبت وبدأت الموهبة في النضوج وكان من  حسن حظه أن أسمتع أليه الفنان صلاح بن البادية فأعجب بصوته وقدم له النصح  وإلإرشاد والرعاية بحكم صداقته لنجليه حسن والشيخ وفي هذا يقول محمود : لكل  حوار شيخ وصلاح بن البادية هو شيخي الذي أخذت منه أول طريق إلى حفلل

 وفي عام 1988 م لقد خاض فنانا معركته في تلك الفترة رغم التحولات، منطلقا  بصوته العبقري الجهور الغليظ والحاد في نفس الوقت متفاعلاًَ مع الجمهور  ومتفاعلاًَ مع محيطه فأخذ واعطى وأصبح وسط الجمهور من خلال بعض " الوصلات  الغنائية مع الفنان صلاح بن البادية وكانت فرقته الموسيقية هي أول فرقة  تصاحب محمود عبد العزيز وظهر محمود من خلالها كمطرب لا تهمه المادة كانت  الفرقة تتكون من عازفي الكمان عبد الله الكردفاني، إسماعيل عبد الجبار ،حسن  ايقاع ابراهيم أبو عزبة، قرقور، جيتار الشيخ صلاح، سعد، أكورديون علي عبد  الوهاب ،ترمبت دكتور مهدي الحميدي، وهي ذات المجموعة التي كونت لاحقا فرقة  النورس. بقدر ما يهتم بإشباع هوايته وأن يزرع الفرح في كل مكان.. ساعده في  ذلك أبناء جيله من العازفين الذين تعاملو مع الموسيقى بأحترام وأخد في  الانتشار في فترة وجيزة وكانت وقفة وأجتهادات ورفقاء الدرب وغيرهم ولأنه  أصيل كان يسمتع لأرائهم فأصبحت أعماله تبشر الخير أعماله تبشر بالخير وتهيئ  لأنطلاقة الموعودة، في الفترة ماين 1988 م حتى عام 1994 كان محمود يغني في  الحفلات العامة .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإنتاج الفني

 في عام 1994 أصدرت له شركة حصاد البوم خلي بالك الذي أحتوى على خمسة أعمال  خاضة وهي خلى باك كلمات يس أمير وألحان عمر صلاح, مسافتك كلمات عز الدين  هلالى وألحان الموصلى لما ردتك كلمات مدنى النخلى وألحان وتوزيع موسيقى  ميرغنى الزين وأغنية قربك بفرحني وأغنية كلما سألت عليك وهي أغنية واحدة  النهايات كلمات يحى فضل الله وألحان وتوزيع موسيقى بهاء الدين هاش في عام  1995 أصدرت له شركة حصاد البوم سكت الرباب الذي سجل في العاصمة الروسية  بمشاركة فرقة روسية والتي أشادات بصوت محمود والتي أكدت أنه صوت نادر في  العالم وانه يمتلك حنجرة مثل الالة يمكن أنت تنتقل لأي درجة صوتية بكل  سهولة واحتوى على ستة أعمال من بينها أربعة أعمال خاصة وعملين مسموعين وهي  بسال عليك كلمات معاوية الشوش ,سكت الرباب كلمات عماد الدين إبراهيم، عشان  نغنى وشذى الايام كلمات وجدى كامل وكل الالحان هي الحان الفاتح حسين  والمسموعتين حبيبي فاكرك معايا كلمات كلمات حسن الربيو والحان محمد أجمد  عوض خلي العيش حر ام كلمات صالح عبد السديد وتوريع موسيقي الفاتح حسين ولقد  كان قمة في الأداء

 وفي عام 1995 أصدرت له شركة البدوي البوم يا  عمر الذي أحتوى على خمسة أعمال خاصة وعملين مسموعين وهذه الأعمال هي،  الحبيب مالو ما جاءء وحبك يا جميل - كلمات و، ألحان عوض جبريل غدر الزمن  -كلمات سمو قندية المحتسب ,ألحان عوض جبريل بعد الفراق - كلمات محمد بشير  (حدق) من الحان عبد اللله كردفاني ,يا عمر جاهل وديع مغرور- كلمات والحان  عبيد عبد الرحمن الحنين الي ليه ماقدرو -كلمات عوض جبريل ,ألحان عوض جبريل,

 وهذا الألبوم رسخ أغاني محمود في المستمعين واجبر كل الفنانين بتأجيل أصدار البوماتهم لانه كان قد (أكل) السوق .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفي  بداية 1996 أصدرت شركة له البدوي البوم سيب عنادك هو الالبوم يحتوي على 8  أعمال خاصة وهي لقيتك كلمات بشير محمد بشير والحان عبد الله الكردفانى ليها  كلمات والحان عوض جبريل منو القاليك كلمات امين محمد طاهر والحان حسن صالح  تويا كلمات والحان هاشم بابنوسة عمرى كلمات مختار دفع الله والحان هاشم  عبد السلام هو الاختار كلمات والحان الشيخ محمد عثمان خداع كلمات والحان  عبد الله الزاكي سيب عنادك كلمات والحان يوسف محمد القديل ويكفي إنو بي  سببو بقا في قميص في السوق أسمو (سيب عنادك) كاروهات وشريط سيب عنادك فيهو  أداء موسيقي عالي خصوصاً في الأكورديون والساكس الذي كان يعزفاه ياسر  ودرماس وأغنية سيب عنادك كانت من مقطعين فقط لكنها كانت من ستة مقاطع في  الاصل ولم تسجل لعدم سعة الشريط

 وفي عام 1996 أصدرت له شركة  البدوي البوم جواب للبلد وكان الألبوم بمشاركة الفنانة حنان بلوبلو ويحتوي  الألبوم على سبعة أعمال ومنهم عملين خاصين هما جواب للبلد والسفر وأغانيه  هي السفر كلمات محمد فضيل والحان عبد الفتاح عباس، غصن الرياض كلمات على  المساح والحان كرومة جواب للبلد كلمات والحان التجانى حاج موسى, خدعوك  كلمات حسين محمد حسن والحان خضر بشير. عيونى عيونك كلمات والحان فلاح اذكرى  ايام صفانا كلمات والحان محمد بشير عتيق، هات لينا صباح كلمات والحان عبد  الرحمن الريح وأغنية جواب لم تغن كاملة في الأغنية كان لها باق ولكنها لم  تغن كاملة أيضا

 وفي عام 1996 م أيضا ً أصدرت له شركة السناري  البوم سبب الريد ويحتوي على سبعة أغاني منهم خمسة أعمال خاصة وهي ست اللهيج  السكرى كلمات حسن الزبير والحان عوض جبريل صرف النظر ,سبب الريد، حبيبنا  الأولانى، كلمات والحان عوض جبريل وأبتسامة حبيبي كلمات عبد الوهاب هلاوى  والحان عبد الله الكردفانى أما الغنيتين المسموعتين فهما مع السلامة التي  أعاد توزيعها الموصلي وهي من كلمات والحان عوض جبريل, وهجد الانام كلمات  والحان عمر البنا وهي من أغاني والتي أضاف لها محمود الكثير من ناحية  الأداء الموسيقي والصوتي وفي عام 1997 أصدرت له شركة البدوي البوم يامدهشة  ويحتوى على سبعة أعمال ومنها 3 أعمال خاصة وأغنية تراث و3 أغاني مسموعة  والأغاني لخاصة هي يا مدهشة كلمات حسن الزبير والحان ود الحاوى (معالجة  عمرابى). سبب الاذى كلمات والحان عوض جبريل وأعنية ظالمني شوف وهي من كلمات  إسماعيل الاعيسر والحان ود الحاوى وهناك أغنية التراث الراقصة العجب حبيبي  التي أضاف شكلا موسيقبا جديد ونكهة أداء خاصة والأغاني المسوموعة هي رغم  بعدى كلمات سيف الدين الدسوقى مفارق كيف كلمات ماضى خضر من الحان محمد أحمد  عوض، وأغنية عينى ما تبكى كلمات والحان محمد الفاتح الكسلاوى التي كان كان  غناها كمال ترباس ولكن محمود أضاف إليها نكهة خاصة وقد رفع كمال ترباس  بسبب هذه الاغنية قضية ضد محمود ولكن تم الصلح وصدق من قال لامحبة الا بعد  عدواة حتى أنهما الاثنان هذه الأغنية سوية في تلفزيون السودان وفي عام 1997  أصدرت له شركة السناري أيضا الالبوم التؤام لألبوم يا مدهشة وهو البوم يا  مفرحة ويحتوى على ست أعمال ومنهم عملين خاصين وهما الودعوا ارتحلوا كلمات  والحان عوض جبريل، يامفرحة كلمات التجانى حاج موسى والحان هاشم عبد السلام  التي لاقت نجاح كبير جدا، أما الأغاني المسموعة هي ,افكر فيه واتامل كلمات  عبيد عبد الرحمن عقلى انشغل كلمات مصطفى بطران والحان سرور، الماضى كلمات  التجانى حاج موسى والحان كمال ترباس وهي من الأغاني الجميلة التي يضرب بها  المثل في الغفران والتسامح, وأيضا هناك أغنية حبيبى فؤادى كلمات والحان أبو  صلاح وفي عام 1997 أصدرت له شركة البدوي البوم في بالي ويحتوي علي تسعة  أعمال منهم أربع أعمال خاصة وخمسة مسموعة والأغاني الخاصة هي نريدة، بقيت  ما زى زمان كلمات والحان عوض جبريل, موجودة في البوم يا عمر) لكتها في بالي  بتوزيع جديد وأداء مختلف) الحبيب وأيضا أغنية سمحة الصدف كلمات عز الدين  هلالى والحان حسن صالح ومن الأغاني المسموعة أيضا قالو لى سرو كلمات والحان  إسماعيل عبد المعين يا سميرى كلمات أبو صلاح والحان كرومة وأيضاَ في بالي  وبعيد الدار كلمات والحان عبد الرحمن الريح، واغنية المدفع الرزام من كلمات  والحان عمر البنا التي غناها لعزة السودان الأولى بعد أن ضغطت عليه  الحكومة لأنه كان صاحب تأثير في الشباب



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفي  بداية عام 1998 أصدرت له شركة البدوي البوم لهيب الشوق الذي أثار ضجة  كبيرة ويكفي أنه هناك أحد مودلات البوكس سمي بلهيب الشوق وقد طبعة مرة أخرى  بنسخة مختلفة بتغيير بعض الاغاني ويحتوي على ثمان أغان ثلاثة خاصة سلامتك  كلمات حسن الزبير والحان ود الحاوى سيدا كلمات والحان عوض جبريل، لهيب  الشوق كلمات إبراهيم محمد إبراهيم والحان يوسف ومن الأغاني المسموعة نور  بيتنا كلمات صلاح حاج سعيد والحان بشير عباس، حماماتن وليالى الخير كلمات  ود الرضى والحان سرور وأيضا أغنية أغنية غنيت ليك كلمات الفاتح التجانى  والحان عبد العظيم حركة اللالاية كلمات عبد الله الكاظم والحان صديق عباس،

 وفي عام 1999 أصدرت شركة البدوي البوم زمني الخاين وكان بمشاركة الفنان  جمال فرفور وبه أربعة أغاني خاصة لمحمود عبد العزيز منهم ثلاثة أغاني خاصة  وواحدة مسموعة وهي زمني الخاين علي المساح والحان كرومة وولقد كان فرفور  يؤدي دورالكورال وهي اسم تحمل اسم الألبوم وهذا دليل على ان محمود هو قائد  الأسطول ومن الاغاني الخاصة ظالمنى شوف كلمات إسماعيل الاعيسر والحان ود  الحاوى ود البجرد الالفية كلمات والحان عوض جبريل وأغنية السكرية كلمات  والحان أيوب عبد الرحيم وهذا الالبوم حقق نجاحا هائلا وهو أعطى لفرفور  أنتشارا فنياَ هذا هو محمود يساند الفنانون الشباب في الفن

 وفي  وفي أواخر عام 1999 أصدرت له شركة البدوي البوم الحجل بالرجل وهو البوم  يحتوي على ستة أغاني من درر الحقيبة وأغانيه هي ياروحى كلمات عبد الرحمن  الريح, مساء الخير كلمات على إبراهيم والحان عبد العزيز داؤود ,الحجل  بالرجل تراث إجلى المظر كلمات سيد عبد العزيز والحان زنقار، ناعس الاجفان  كلمات محمد بشير عتيق والحان كرومة وأيضا أغنية الاهيف كلمات والحان عمر  البنا التي فازت في مهرحان الأغنية السودانية بأحسن أغنية في المئة عام في  القرن الماضي بصوت محمود

 وفي عام 2000 أصدرت له شركة البدوي البوم  ماتشيلي هم ويحتوي على ثمان أغاني الذي يحتوي على 8 أغاني أربع خاصة  وأربعة مسموعة والخاصة هي

 معقولة بس كلمات امين محمد طاهر, ما  تشيلى هم كلمات إبراهيم محمد إبراهيم والحان يوسف القديل, والحلم الجميل  كلمات والحان عز الدين عيسي الفات زمان كلمات تاج السر عبد القادر والحان  عزالدين عيسى والأغاني المسموعة هي بريدك كلمات إبراهيم محمد إبراهيم  والحان يوسف القديل خاتم المنى كلمات اسحق الحلنقى والحان بشير عباس، عندى  كلمة كلمات سيف الدين الدسوقى والحان محمد احمد عوض ,ام كحيل كلمات والحان  قناوى سليمان وقد حقق هذا الالبوم نجاح هائل كيف لا ينجع نجاح فيه الفات  زمان والحلم الجميل ومعقولة بس وما تشيلي هم لقد حفطه الأطفال والكبار


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفي  عام 2000 أصدرت له شركة البدوي الألبوم التؤام لألبوم الحجل بالرجل وهو  البوم على النجيلة ويحتوي على سبعة من درر الحقيبة وأغانيه هي على النجيلة  ,ياجميل يا مدلل ,الزمان زمانك كلمات والحان عبد الرحمن الريح ,العودة تانى  كلمات والحان الجاغريو ,لحظك الجراح كلمات والحان أبو صلاح ضامر قوامك  كلمات أبو صلاح والحان كرومة، سالتو عن فؤادى كلمات محمد على عبد الله  والحان محمد احمد سرور وقد حقق الألبوم نجاحا منقطع النطير

 وفي  الربع الأخير من عام 2000 أصدرت له شركة البدوي البوم نور العيون الذي كان  قنبلة موقوتة ويه 8 أغاني وكلها أغاني خاصة وأغاتي أثارث دويا وهي أغنية  زينوبة كلمات والحان محمد مركز أما السبعة أغاني هي بنات الحور كلمات  والحان الشيخ محمد عثمان كبيرا ما بلومكم، حظو طيب، محبة وريد كلمات والحان  هيثم عباس ’ قلبى ماهو شديد كلمات احمد حاج على والحان هيثم عباس, نور  العيون كلمات حيدر البدوى والحان يوسف القديل وتعب الريدة كلمات إبراهيم  محمد إبراهيم والحان يوسف القديل

 وفي بداية عام 2001 أصدرت له  شركة البدوي البوم برتاح ليك ويحتوي علي سبعة أغاني كلها خاصة وهذا الألبوم  أثبت للجميع أن محمود عملاق وأغانيه تؤام روح، كل مااجيك تايه كلمات  والحان هيثم عباس، وعد اللقيا كلمات والحان يوسف القديل، خايفة كلمات حسن  الزبير والحان يوسف القديل وهي جوبا كلمات والحان محمد مركز، برتاح ليك  كلمات عمر بابكر كملاوى والحان يوسف القديل، الخطوة كلمات قاسم أبو زيد  والحان عاكف حسن عدلان

 وفي منتصف عام 2001 أصدرت له شركة البدوي  قائد الأسطول تكلمة لألبومات درر الحقيبة لكن بأوكسترا وليس عود وبه سبعة  درر انا بيك سعادتى مؤكدة كلمات والحان عبد الرحمن الريح، من زمان كلمات  الزين عباس عمارة والحان برعى محمد دفع الله.وهي غفلة رقيبى كلمات عتيق  والحان فلاح، انت بدر السماء كلمات المساح والحان الكاشف. سهران الليل  كلمات عبد المنعم الحى والحان حسن عطية جاهل وديع كلمات عبيد عبد الرحمن  والحان كرومة، قائد الاسطول كلمات سيد عبد العزيز والحان سرور وفي الربع  الأخير من عام 20001 أصدرت له شركة البدوي البوم عاش من شافك الذي وبه ثمان  أعمال كلها خاصة وهي تسأل (في ستين) سمهرية كلمات والحان هيثم عباس، عاش  من شافك كلمات إسماعيل الاعيسروالحان هيثم عباس، معرفة كلمات هيثم عباس  والحان عباس سنارى، قسوة ظروف كلمات كمال الدين عبد الله عليش والحان محمد  عبد الله عليش وداد كلمات السر محمد عوض والحان علاء الدين حمزة. زى ما  بريد ريدى كلمات عبد الله الكاظم والحان عزالدين محمد طاهر الكان زمان  كلمات الفاتح حمدتو والحان الماحى سليمان وهذا الألبوم كان أغانيه أحدث دوي  في الساحة الفنية وحقق نجاح كبير جدا



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفي  بداية عام 2002 أصدرت له شركة البدوي البوم أكتبي لي الذي يحتوي علي يحتوي  علي سبعة أغاني واحدة مسموعة وهي أغنية كلمات السرقدور والحان العاقب محمد  الحسن وستة أغاني خاصة هي اكتبى لى ,شقاك ازاك، قسم منامى، قنوعة كلمات  والحان هيثم عباس ماتبكى ياعيونى كلمات والحان عوض جبريل بحسك كلمات تماضر  نصرالدين والحان ناصرعبد العزيز وهذا الألبوم حقق أنشارا كبيرا ونجاح كبير

 وفي منتصف عام 2002 أصدرت له شركة البدوي البوم عامل كيف ويحتوي 8 أعمال  أثنين كلها خاصة وهي طرونى ليك كلمات عزمى احمد خليل والحان القديل، دمعى  جارى كلمات غازى البشير والحان القديل، امى كلمات عثمان جمعة والحان عثمان  جمعة دروب الشوق كلمات معتصم محمد والحان سليمان عبد القادر. كتر في المحبة  كلمات إبراهيم محمد إبراهيم والحان القديل. عامل كيف كلمات عمر الشاعر  والحان القديل البى ماحاسى كلمات إبراهيم محمد إبراهيم والحان الدرديرى  محمد الشيخ

 وفي الريع ألأخير من 2002 أصدرت له شركة البدوي شايل  جراح ويحتوي على ثمانية أغاني ويحتوي علي ثماني أغاني 4 منها خاصة وهي شايل  جراح كلمات والحان ناصر عبد العزيز حب غيرو كلمات عبدالقادربشارة والحان  ناصرعبد العزيز،، غلبنا الهوى كلمات والحان انس العاقبب اّّسرنى يا مياس  كلمات والحان عمرالشاعر، وأغنيتن مسموعيتن وهما مع السراب كلمات عبد الله  مصطفى والحان الهادى الجبل بفرح بيها كلمات الفاتح محمد عظيم والحان الهادى  الجبل ,واغنية من التراث أنت كان زعلان التي أضاف عليها محمود نكهته وشكلا  موسقيا دنيتنا الجميلة كلمات التجانى حاج موسى والحان يوسف حسن الصديق وهي  أغنية من برامج جنة الأطفال. وحق حقق البوم شايل جراح أنتشار ونجاح كبير

 وفي بداية عام 2003 أصدرت له شركة البدوي البوم عدت سنة وبحتوي سبعة أغاني  كلها خاصة وهي عدت سنة كلمات تاج السرعباس ,قطارى اتاخر كلمات محمدحسن  ,فرايحية الشوق غلبنا، الله يكون في عونك كلمات محمداحمدسوركتى (كل الاغاني  من الحان ناصر عبد العزيز) ,شمس المزاد كلمات عبدالقادربشارة ,كلومنك  كلمات عبدالقادربشارة والبوم عدت سنة كانت موسيقته متطورة جدا مثله ومثل  سكت الرباب وبه أغنية بطريقة الريجي وهي كلو منك وهي أول تجربة في السودان  وقد حقق الألبوم نجاح منقطع النطير وأنشار كبير

 وفي منتصف عام  2003 أصدرت له شركة البدوي البوم القطار المر ويحتوى على تسعة درر سودانية  العيون السوداء كلمات والحان سيد قاسم، البلوم كلمات اسحق الحلنقى والحان  الجابرى يارائع، العودة تانى كلمات والحان الجاغريو، ماعتيادى كلمات والحان  خليل إسماعيل عشقتو من نظرة كلمات محمدعوض الكريم القرشى والحان الشفيع  القطار المر, بسامة كلمات عبد الله الكاظم والحان عبد القادر سالم، ليك مدة  ما بنت كلمات والحان عبد الرحمن الريح

 وقد حقق الألبوم أنتشارا كبيرا ونجاح مذهل


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفي  بداية عام 2004 أصدرت له شركة البدوي البوم خوف الوجع ويحتوى على 7 أغاني  كلها خاصة صمت الشوق كلمات يوسف جابر والحان يوسف القديل، شوق العيون كلمات  والحان المعز فتح الرحمن مابتقدرى كلمات حسن الزبير والحان يوسف القديل،  حال الريده كلمات والحان عاصم عقيل خوف الوجع كلمات إبراهيم محمد إبراهيم  والحان يوسف القديل، عشان سمحة كلمات حسن الزبير والحان يوسف القديل ست  الفرقان كلمات محمد حامد يوني والحان يوسف القديل وقد حقق نجاحا واسعا

 وفي بداية عام 2005 أصدرت له شركة البدوي البوم مرت الأيام ويحتوي على 7  جواهر الأغاني السودانية الجرح الأبيض كلمات محجوب تاج السر والحان السنى  دفع الله، الشوق والريد كلمات السر قدور والحان إبراهيم الكاشف لى زمن  بنادى كلمات والحان عبد الرحمن الريح، مرت الايام كلمات مبارك المغربي  والحان عربى الصلحى طارقلبى كلمات والحان الجاغريو. جانى طيفو طايف كلمات  والحان عبد الرحمن الريح. صدقنى مابقدر اعيد كلمات حكمت يس والحان كمال  ترباس

 وفي نهاية عام 2005 أصدرت له شركة البدوي البوم ساب البلد  ويحتوي على سبعة أغاني منها 2 مسموعيتن وهما تباريح الهوى كلمات التجانى  حاج موسى والحان محمد سراج الدين سايق دلالو كلمات والحان السر قدور ساب  البلد، يانسمة كلمات والحان ناصرعبد العزيز كده برضو كلمات محمداحمدسوركتى  والحان ناصرعبدالعزيز أما الخاصة فهي مداخل ريدك كلمات عادل عثمان عبد  الرحمن والحان ناصرعبدالعزيز، غزال القوز كلمات محمد عبد الله يعقوب والحان  رمضان على ميدان وأنشار هائلا، وقد حقق الألبوم نجاحا كبيرا جدا

  وفي نهاية عام 2006 أصرت له شركة البدوي البوم أتفضلي ويحتوي علي 8 أعمال  كلها خاصة وهي شنو الحاصل كلمات المعز فتح الرحمن والحان الزبير محمد نور.  لهيجا عسيل كلمات يوسف القديل والحان يوسف القديل مشروق بهمك كلمات يوسف  مراد والحان يوسف القديل. مفتون بيك كلمات هشام عمر مالك والحان يوسف  القديل جيتا تانى كلمات والحان عمار حسن عيسى. متألقه كلمات السر موسى  والحان المعز فتح الرحمن اتفضلى كلمات يوسف الامين والحان يوسف القديل،  تبتا منك كلمات معتصم أبو شنب والحان يوسف القديل وقد حقق هذا الألبوم  أنتشارا كبيرا ونجاح كبير جدا

 وفي نهاية عام 2007 أصدرت له شركة  السناري البوم الحنين ويحتوي على 7 أغاني ست منها خاصة وواحد مسموعة وهي  أغنية بغد الغياب لمحجوب سراج، وألحان الفنان صلاح مصطفى اما أغانيه الخاصة  فهي ست أغاني وهي الحنين كلمات والحان المعز فتح الرحمن وعلمتك تمش من-  كلمات وألحان صلاح محمد نور سامع صمتك -كلمات الدكتور احمد فرح شادول  والحان احمدالمك أحلى سنين-كلمات سيف الدين محمدين والحان المعز فتح الرحمن  ,وقد هذا الالبوم نجاح باهر

 وفي نهاية 2008 أصدرت له شركة  السناري البوم يا زول ياطيب ويحتوي على سبعة أغاني منها خمسة خاصة وهي  موعدة- كلمات جلال حمدون لأحان ناصر عبد العزيز - يازول يا طيب- كلمات محمد  سوركتي-ألحان محمد زين العابدين يا بينية كلمات والحان محمد مركز بعد  ريدك—كلمات السر موسى ألحان محمد زين العابدين أما المسموعات فهم صحورة  الذكرى كلمات جمال عبد الرحيم - الحان النور الجيلاني - السنين - كلمات  الطيب عبد الله- الحان الطيب عبد الله وقد الالبوم نجاح فلقد بيعت أكثر من  نص مليون نسخة حتي أنه نفذ سريعا



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 أي أن الأغاني التي غناها محمود هي 205 أغنية في البوماته الماستر وعدد  أغاني محمود في الخاصة في الألبومات هي 125 أغنية خاصة اما المسوموعة فهي  74 أغنية أما أغاني التراث فهي أربعة أغاني بالأضافة إلى أغنية دنيتنا  جميلة وهناك أغنيتين متكرتين وهما جاهل وديع والعودة تاني هذا بالأضاقة إلى  العديد الأغاني الخاصة التي لا توجد في البومات مثل أغنية لو نهديك عيونا  وأغنية جاي ليه وأغنية على قدر الشوق وأغنية جاي ليه بالأضافة إلى الأغاني  الدرامية مثل أغنية أقمار الضواحي التي كانت في مسلسل اقمار الضواحي الذي  عرض في تلفزيون السودان عام 2000 م بالأضافة إلى ست أغاني من مسرحية تاجوج  من تأليف الشاعر قاسم أبو زيد والمسرحية عرضت في أواخر التسعينات


توفى  في 17 يناير عن عمر يناهز 45 عاما بعد صراع مع المرض، في رحلة علاجية إلى  العاصمة الأردنية عمان، والجدير بالذكر ان تاريخ 17 يناير نفسه من العام  1996م شهد وفاة الفنان مصطفي سيد احمد وهذا الامر يوحد جمهورهما إذ يعتبرا  من اكثر فناني الشباب حضوراً وتاثيراً.


 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أغاني محمود الخاصة المسجلة في القنوات التلفزيونية

 1- خلي بالك (وهي مسجلة في قناة النيل الأزرق).

 2 - المسافات و(هي مسجلة مرة في قناة السودان).

 3 - قربك بفحني (وهي مسجلة مرة في قناة السودان).

 4 - بعد الفراق (و هي مسجلة ستة مرات ثلاث مرات في تلفزيون السودان ومرة  وفي قناة النيل ألازرق ومرتين في في رمضان في قناة السوادن أحداهما أورغن  والأخرى اوكسترا ومرة بالعود في قناة مدني).

 5- يا عمر (وهي مسجلة مرة في قناة هارموني .

 6- الحبيب مالو ماجا (وهي مسجلة مرة واحدة في قناة السودان).

 7 - منو القال ليك (وهي مسجلة مرتين في تفلزيون السودان) .

 8 - هو الأختار دنيتو (وهي مسجلة مرتين مرة بالنيل الأزرق ومرة بقناة الشروق).

 9 - عمري (وهي مسجلة أربع مرات ثلاث مرات في قناة السودان ومرة في قناة النيل الأزرق).

 10 - لقيتك (وهي مسجلة خمسة مرات أربعة مرات في قناة النيل الأزرق ومرة في تلفزيون مدني.

 11- التويا (وهي مسجلة مرة في قناة مدني).

 12 - حبيبنا الأولاني (وهي مسجلة أربعة مرات ثلاث مراث في قناة النيل الأزرق ومرة في قناة السودان).

 13 - أبتسامة حبيبي تكفي (وهي مسجلة ستة مرات مرات مرتين بقناة السودان  ومريتن بقناة النيل الأزرق بقناة النيل الأزرق ومرة في هارموني.

 14 - الودعوا ارتحلو (وهي مسجلة مرة في قناة هارومني) .

 15 - بقيت ما زي زمان (وهي مسجلة مرة واحدة في قناة النيل الأزرق.

 16 - نريدة ونريدة (ومسجلة ثلاث مرات مرة في قناة السودان ومرتين في قناة النيل الأزرق .

 17 - وسمحة الصدف حلو الظروف (وهي مسجلة مرة يقناة النيل الأزرق).

 18 - لهيب الشوق (وهي مسجلة خمسة مرات مريتن بقناة النيل الأزرق وثلاث مرات بقناة السودان).

 19 - الفات زمان (وهي مسجلة سبعة أربعة مرات بقناة السودان ومرتين يقناة النيل الأزرق ومرة الشروق).

 20- بريدك (ومسجلة مرة بقناة السودان) .

 21 - الحلم الجميل(ومسجلة مرة بقناة السودان من رمضان).

 22- حظو طيب(ومسجلة مرة في قناة السودان) .

 23 - نور العيون (وهي مسجلة أربع مرات مرة في قناة السودان ومرتين بقناة النيل الأزرق ومرة بقناة الشروق).

 24 - زينوبة (وهي مسجلة ثلاث مرة بتلفزيون السودان ومرة بقناة الشروق ومرة بطريقة الفيديو كليب).

 25 - قلبي ما هو شديد (وهي مسجلة مرة واحدة في قناة السودان).

 26 - جوبا (وهي مسجلة ثلات مرات مريتن في قناة النيل الأزرق بطريقة الفيديو كليب ومرة).

 27 - الخطوة من دونك (وهي مسجلة مرتين مرة بطريقة الفيديو كليب ومرة في قناة النيل الأزرق.

 28 - وعد اللقيا (وهي مسجلة خمسة مرات مرتين مرة بقناة السودان ومرتين بقناة النيل الأزرق.

 29 -برتاح ليك (وهي مسجلة مرتين مرة في قناة النيل الأزرق ومرة في قناة في السودان .

 30- تؤام روح (وهي مسجلة مرتين في قناة السودان).

 31 - راجع بعد (وهي مسجلة مرتين بقناة السودان ومرة بقناة النيل الأزرق.

 32 - وداد وهس مسجلة مرة واحدة في قناة النيل الأزرق.

 33 - ما تسأل (في 60) (وهي مسجلة أربع مرات مرتين بقناة السودان ومرتين بقناة النيل الأزرق ز

 34 - عاش من شافك (وهي مسجلة مرة واحدة في قناة السودان).

 35 - قسم منامي - (وهي مسجلة مرة واحدة بقناة السودان).

 36 - بحسك وهي مسجلة مرتين في قناة السودان .

 37 - عامل كيف (وهي مسجلة مرة واحدة في حفل قناة النيل الأزرق) .

 38 - أمي (وهي مسجلة مرة واحدة في قناة الأزرق).

 39 - دمعي جاري (وهي مسجلة مرة واحدة في قناة النيل الأزرق).

 40 - شايل جراح (وهي مسجلة مرة واحدة بقناة النيل الأزرق).

 41 - حب غيرو (وهي مسجلة مرة واحدة بقناة النيل الأزرق).

 42 - غلبنا الهوى (وهي مسجلة مرتين مرة بقناة النيل الأزرق ومرة بقناة السودان).

 43 - عدت سنة (وهي مسجلة مرة واحدة في قناة النيل الأزرق).

 44 - كلو منك (وهي مسجلة مرة واحدة بقناة النيل الأزرق .

 45- فرايحية (وهي مسجلة مرة بقناة النيل الأزرق).

 46 - خوف الوجع (وهي مسجلة مرة واحدة بقناة النيل الأزرق.

 47 - ست الفرقان (وهس مسجلة مرة في قناة النيل الأزرق.

 48 - غزال القوز (وهي مسجلة ثلاث مرات مرتين بقناة السودان ومرة بقناة السودان.

 49 - شنو الحاصل (وهي سجلة مرتين بتلفزيون السودان).

 50 - جاي ليه (وهي مسجلة مرتين مرة واحدة بتلفزيون السودان والأخرى بالنيل الأزرق).

 51 - على قدر الشوق (وهي مسجلة مرة واحدة بتلفزيون قناة النيل الأزرق.

 52 - لو نهديك عيونا (وهي مسجلة مرة واحدة بقناة السودان).

 53 - أقمار الضواحي (وهي مسجاة مرة واحدة في تلفزيون السودان)).




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ده هو محمود عبد العزيز مع جمهوره انظروا لكمية الحب والتواضع التي يتبادلها الطرفين

<font size="7"><span style="color:#000000;"><strong>


*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*يديك العافية كسلاوي

لك الرحمة محمود الانسان المبدع 

*

----------


## طوكراوي

*محمود ليس فنانا

محمود ظاهرة 

اسطورة

عبقرية


محمود يمتلك كاريزما عجيبة

حتى عند من لايسمعه

محمود 

الكلمات لا تكفي حتى تعبر عنه

لا تكفي حتى تتكلم عنه

ربنا يدخله فسيح جناته

الوداع نشوة الروح الوداع





*

----------


## مامون الصافي

*الله يرحمه ويغفر ليه ترك بصمة في الفن السوداني والجمهور السوداني 
رحل الغمام رحل 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*شكراً حبيبنا كسلاوى 
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له
                        	*

----------


## حوته 1

*شكرا الاخ كسلاوى  الله يديك العافيه 
  الحديث القدســـى (( اذا احب الله عبد ناده ياجبريل اني احب فلان فيحبه  جبريل وينادي جبريل ياملائكه الرحمن ان الله يحب فلان فتحبه الملائكه  وتنادي الملائكه يا أهل الأرض ان الله يحب فلان فيحبه اهل الارض )) فهذا  دليل علي حب الله لمحمود ومحمود الذى احــــب الرسول ها هى ذكرى ميلاد  الحبيب المصطفى تمـــر ليودعنا محمود فى ايام مباركـــة كهذه .... شكرا  محمـــــود بقدر روعـــــتك وبقدر روعــــة معجبيك ورحمة الله تتنزل عليك  وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------

